# Win XP Defragger



## Greg (Nov 25, 2006)

Not long ago I downloaded the trial edition of Diskeeper. It has since expired and I have tried to use the defragger that comes with Windows XP, but it does not work anymore. I get a message that says, "Diskeeper failed to connect to the service. The service may have stopped. Please see the event log for more details." For some reason the expired trial Diskeeper seems to have been setup as the default defragger. 

What should I do so that I can use the standard XP defragger? Thanks.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 25, 2006)

Greg said:


> Not long ago I downloaded the trial edition of Diskeeper. It has since expired and I have tried to use the defragger that comes with Windows XP, but it does not work anymore. I get a message that says, "Diskeeper failed to connect to the service. The service may have stopped. Please see the event log for more details." For some reason the expired trial Diskeeper seems to have been setup as the default defragger.
> 
> What should I do so that I can use the standard XP defragger? Thanks.



Greg,
Have you tried to just do a system restore. If you have a vague idea of when you downloaded the prog, you can do a restore prior to that download.

Why would you have a need for an add'l defrag; XP comes equiped and as far as I know defrags routinely in the background. Whatever the case, try the restore function; that should rectify it.


----------



## Swampguy (Nov 25, 2006)

Did you remove the program? Go into the register and remove the program if you have run add/remove.


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> Greg,
> Have you tried to just do a system restore. If you have a vague idea of when you downloaded the prog, you can do a restore prior to that download.



I did try to do that and for some reason it wasn't able to restore to an earlier time. I tried a different couple of dates but still had the same problem.



> Why would you have a need for an add'l defrag; XP comes equiped and as far as I know defrags routinely in the background. Whatever the case, try the restore function; that should rectify it.



I tried this defragger as I was told it does a better job than the one that comes with XP. 



> Did you remove the program? Go into the register and remove the program if you have run add/remove.



That was it. Don't know why I didn't think of that earlier. Thanks.


----------

